# Keeley Church Nr Bridgewater



## Silent_Master (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello was driving past and saw this building, It a Church on one side which was built in 1830 and there is a house on other side, Possibly a Vicar house, Got in the house and couldn't believe it. It was very dusty and all the furniture was left, some rooms are very messy so we had to be careful and walk around. Lots of things like books was covered in dust and lots got damage. A very interesting house that was left abandoned for years. The garden was a state full of brambles. A Nice find in the house. Then we went to the church It a small church and only few things there. 

I also found a newspaper dated 1985??? so maybe over 25 years​



Untitled by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




Untitled by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




Untitled by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




Untitled by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




Untitled by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




Untitled by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




Untitled by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




Untitled by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




Untitled by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




Untitled by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




Untitled by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




Untitled by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




Untitled by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




Untitled by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




Untitled by Silent_Master66, on Flickr

Thank You for Looking​


----------



## Flexible (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice explore S M, and an interesting find. 

Quick heads up though: Expect mixed reactions to the HDR!


----------



## rectory-rat (Feb 27, 2012)

Lovely, lovely place and nice shots of it, thanks for sharing 

Personally, the HDR is a little much for me, but I appreciate it as an art, and each to his own as they say 

-RR


----------



## Silent_Master (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for the comments, I like the Hdr so we all have different views


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice find & superb photos.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice and not doubt the photo's would have been better with out the HDR, sorry mate but there is too much.


----------



## rossd001 (Feb 28, 2012)

I think the first image is about right from the HDR stand point for me... Good photos nether the less!


----------



## gingrove (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry Have to agree with Night Crawler, but it's a great find and I'd love to see it without the HDR, Any chance of putting up some of the un- altered shots ?


----------



## leftorium (Feb 28, 2012)

conscious I haven't posted yet and I'm obsessed with tawdry 20th century concrete and your pictures are your pictures. I do like this HDR from a graphical design perspective as the images take on the appearance of being illustrations rather than straightforward documents of decay. In particular I love the picture with the newspapers as a piece of art and the chapel interiors have a tolkienesque quality.. All that said have you considered posting the unprocessed images as a seperate photo set on flickr? again I know linking off is not really the done thing however I really would love to see the originals too as I think you have a great eye


----------



## krela (Feb 28, 2012)

There's some photos of this place by me somewhere on here, a report from 2007 or so lol. I'll see if I can dig it out when I get a new laptop.


----------



## banshee (Feb 28, 2012)

i would like to see them without the hdr if possible.does nothing for me but look cartoonish


----------



## Silent_Master (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello, Feel free to look on Flicker and there is normal pictures on there I am not sure if I am allowed to upload more photos on here, I am new ish to this site and it takes time to get me used to it. I accept everyone different views and it nice to show different options. Thank you all and the link to Flicker is http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629475634665/ 

Hope it works and any problems let me know


----------



## night crawler (Feb 28, 2012)

Just add a few more of the original photos to this thread.


----------



## Silent_Master (Feb 28, 2012)

here is the normal pictures 




DSC_0212 by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




DSC_0206 by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




DSC_0188 by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




DSC_0221 by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




DSC_0172 by Silent_Master66, on Flickr



DSC_0167 by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




DSC_0179 by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




DSC_0224 by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




DSC_0264 by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




DSC_0232 by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




DSC_0242 by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




DSC_0240 by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




DSC_0245 by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




DSC_0257 by Silent_Master66, on Flickr




DSC_0260 by Silent_Master66, on Flickr


----------



## Silent_Master (Feb 28, 2012)

[quoteThere's some photos of this place by me somewhere on here, a report from 2007 or so lol. I'll see if I can dig it out when I get a new laptop.][/quote]

Will be interesting to see your pictures of 2007 to see if it had changed so much


----------



## tank2020 (Feb 28, 2012)

I like both. Looks as if someone has a nice stone floor in their kitchen now, that they pilfered. Nice post.


----------



## Flexible (Feb 29, 2012)

tank2020 said:


> I like both. Looks as if someone has a nice stone floor in their kitchen now, that they pilfered. Nice post.



I like both, too. But perhaps it would've been better to post the origs first, with a link to the HDR ones? 

Good stuff.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 29, 2012)

What aplace, will look great restored if it's done. Shame the chapel has been stripped like that.


----------



## Ratters (Feb 29, 2012)

Lovely mate )


----------



## st33ly (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like it's full of the gems that we love


----------



## rossd001 (Feb 29, 2012)

I must say, I had to take a second look but...... yeah! I like both also


----------



## Ratters (Apr 19, 2012)

krela said:


> There's some photos of this place by me somewhere on here, a report from 2007 or so lol. I'll see if I can dig it out when I get a new laptop.



^^^ Any chance you found/managed to dig these out please?? ^^^

Have done this place & would love to see what it was like 5 years ago!!

Cheers


----------



## Gemini4 (Apr 19, 2012)

fabulous pictures..but tell me how do you get this affect with the pictures,what sort of software is used


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

what alovely place..nice report there


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 20, 2012)

pretty awesome, so sad to see churchs left to rot, liking the photos either way.


----------

